# Ski Camping in the Dolomites



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We just spent four nights this last weekend here http://www.odlina.it/ I'm writing because it was a very nice experience. This is not at full camp site, but an aria di sosta with electric hookups, disposal, and water and gas is also available. The price is 20€ per night. The guy that runs it is totally service oriented.

It's in La Villa which is 5k North of Corvara, it has good access to the ski areas. We did the Sella Ronda from there.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi
Would really appreciate it if you could send me a write up for the site and any other bits that you feel appropriate inc pics to go on the ski website. Please have a look via the link below. I will credit you with the piece. Thanks


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I will put somethings together for you. But first I checked your website and the first page seems to have some problems.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ski camping*

 Ciao Jhelm,
I hope you'll put details in the campsite data base here?

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes I've just looked. I put Google Analytics on it last night It's probably yhat. I'll sort it tonight. Thanks


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone been here camping colfosco in corvara

had a look at it in summer with a view to returning in the mh..... 
or if anyone has anymore tips on local campsites i would appreciate it.

Many thanks,

Darren.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Bimobil said:


> Has anyone been here camping colfosco in corvara
> 
> had a look at it in summer with a view to returning in the mh.....
> or if anyone has anymore tips on local campsites i would appreciate it.
> ...


I checked it out on the internet, it looks ok. Then on Tuesday when we were driving home we saw it from the road above. There were lots of campers there, seems an average place. Colfosco, Corvara and La Villa are all in the same valley and you can connect to them all while skiing if you want to. The place I mentioned above was half the price for our family and my kids happily pass 3 or 4 days without a shower so we were looking at 10€ each just to take a shower every day, but hey we just took them in the camper.

As far as I know these are the only two legal camp/over night sites in the area. There are some wildcamping spots but as we passed them they were all full.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I put some pictures of our trip on my blog. I'll make up a report on the site in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks. We enjoyed your pics on your blog and we enjoy NE Italy it seems as much as you do. Thanks for the tip on the parking, we were thinking of Camping Colfosco but will now split it between the two to save money. We have been to Corvara several times but in the summer only, hiking and using Via Ferrata, but look forward to future winter also. Hopefully, we will be there in July, and in the future hoping to do some seasonal work out there. Enjoy your travels.


----------

